# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Έλλειψη ύπνου...

## Κύκνος

Θέλω να ρωτήσω τι προκαλεί γιατί έχω μερικά συμπτώματα που νομίζω ότι ίσως να οφείλονται σ' αυτό...βασικά σε γενικές γραμμές κοιμάμαι λίγες ώρες αλλά τις τελευταίες μέρες νιώθω χειρότερα σωματικά (ειδικά τώρα) και πιστεύω ότι ίσως φταίει αυτό...τα συμπτώματα είναι τα εξής: 1ον πολύ έντονος πονοκέφαλος ειδικά στα σημεία πάνω από εκεί που αρχίζουν τα μάτια (δεν ξέρω αν σας δίνω να καταλάβετε ποια σημεία εννοώ) καθώς και στα πλαϊνά της μύτης στην αρχή της...2ον πόνος στα μάτια (εκτός του ότι τα νιώθω να κλείνουν αλλά οκ, αυτό σίγουρα οφείλεται στο ότι δεν έχω κοιμηθεί αρκετά) 3ον νιώθω να καίει το μέτωπο μου 4ον δεν βλέπω πολύ καθαρά 5ον ζαλίζομαι και 6ον πονάει ο αυχένας μου (αν κι αυτό δεν νομίζω να έχει καμία σχέση με την αϋπνία)...ίσως πάρω το γιατρό τηλέφωνο αργότερα στο κινητό αν κι όταν θα είμαι σε θέση να μιλήσω (αφού μου το επιτρέπει) αλλά για την ώρα πείτε εσείς αν ξέρετε...ευχαριστώ...

----------


## thomas98

κοίτα εδώ http://www.nooz.gr/science/orologiak...elleipsi-ipnou

----------


## Κύκνος

> κοίτα εδώ http://www.nooz.gr/science/orologiak...elleipsi-ipnou


Σ' ευχαριστώ Θωμά...ώστε ωρολογιακή βόμβα, ε; Πάντως αυτό "Οι επιστήμονες συμπέραναν ότι οι άνθρωποι που κοιμούνται λιγότερο από έξι ώρες το βράδυ" ισχύει, το 6ωρο τις καθημερινές τουλάχιστον είναι το μάξιμουμ που κοιμάμαι...συνήθως είναι γύρω στο 4ωρο...όμως εδώ δεν λέει τίποτα για το αν τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερα προέρχονται απ' αυτό...και πάλι ευχαριστώ πάντως...
Πάντως, νιώθω λίγο καλύτερα τώρα χάρη στην καφεΐνη...τις θερμές μου ευχαριστίες στις κατσίκες που ανακάλυψαν αυτό το φυτό...(είναι αλήθεια, μη γελάσετε)

----------


## thomas98

και αυτα τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερες πρέπει να είναι. οποίος ξέρει καλύτερα ας με διορθώσει. βρε κυκνε γιατί ήπιες καφέ; δεν θες να κοιμηθείς; σε διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες, λες ότι δεν είσαι καλά με συνέπεια να μην κοιμάσαι αρκετά. γιατί το κανείς αυτό στον εαυτό σου;

----------


## μαρκελα

Κύκνε καλησπέρα,
δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω μνμ!

----------


## Κύκνος

> και αυτα τα συμπτώματα που ανέφερες πρέπει να είναι. οποίος ξέρει καλύτερα ας με διορθώσει. βρε κυκνε γιατί ήπιες καφέ; δεν θες να κοιμηθείς; σε διαβάζω εδώ και μέρες, λες ότι δεν είσαι καλά με συνέπεια να μην κοιμάσαι αρκετά. γιατί το κανείς αυτό στον εαυτό σου;


Πίνω καφέ 1ον γιατί είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη και τον χρειάζομαι, είναι ακόμα πολύ νωρίς για να κοιμηθώ και 2ον ναι, δεν θέλω να κοιμηθώ...είναι επικίνδυνο να κοιμηθώ...είναι επικίνδυνο να κοιμάμαι...δεν είναι ασφαλές...όμως δεν κατάλαβα το εξής: "λες ότι δεν είσαι καλά με συνέπεια να μην κοιμάσαι αρκετά"...εξήγησε μου τι εννοείς για να σου απαντήσω στην ερώτηση σου αν μπορώ...

Μαρκέλα, ναι, είχε γεμίσει το γραμματοκιβώτιο μου αλλά τώρα έσβησα μερικά μηνύματα οπότε τώρα λογικά θα μπορείς να μου στείλεις...

----------


## Tasos75

Καλά βρε εσύ δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς και πίνεις καφέδες; Τα συμπτώματα της αϋπνίας (ή των λίγων ωρών ύπνου) είναι *και* αυτά που περιγράφεις. Για πόνο στα μάτια- μύτη αφού δεν ξεκουράζονται οι μυς του προσώπου σου λογικό είναι να σε πονάνε εκτός και αν έχεις ψιλοκρυώσει. Γιατί όμως δεν κοιμάσαι καλά τον τελευταίο καιρό;

----------


## thomas98

βλέπω εδώ να λες συνέχεια για θέματα που σε επηρεάζουν. δεν γνωρίζω τι σε έχει συμβεί και ούτε σε αναγκάζω να πεις αν δεν θες. ότι συμβαίνει όμως σε έχει επηρεάσει ψυχολογικά με αποτέλεσμα να μην κοιμάσαι καλά.

----------


## BloodyKate

ολα αυτα τα συπτωματα υποθετω σε κουραζουν
δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις? η δεν θελεις? δεν εχω καταλαβει....

----------


## μαρκελα

Κύκνε χρειάζεται να κοιμηθείς, για να εξασφαλίσει το σώμα σου νευρική ενέργεια! Με τόσες λίγες ώρες ύπνου σίγουρα εξαντλείσαι!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλά βρε εσύ δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς και πίνεις καφέδες; Τα συμπτώματα της αϋπνίας (ή των λίγων ωρών ύπνου) είναι *και* αυτά που περιγράφεις. Για πόνο στα μάτια- μύτη αφού δεν ξεκουράζονται οι μυς του προσώπου σου λογικό είναι να σε πονάνε εκτός και αν έχεις ψιλοκρυώσει. Γιατί όμως δεν κοιμάσαι καλά τον τελευταίο καιρό;


Μα επίτηδες το κάνω για να μην κοιμηθώ ή έστω για να αργήσω να κοιμηθώ...ομολογώ όμως ότι δεν το ήξερα ότι όταν δεν ξεκουράζονται οι μύες του προσώπου προκαλείται πόνος...δεν νομίζω να έχω κρυώσει...μάλλον πρέπει να σκεφτώ τι θα κάνω...δεν κοιμάμαι γιατί φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ...κι όταν κοιμάμαι μερικές φορές βλέπω παράξενα κι άσχημα όνειρα... :( Και δε τα θέλω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> βλέπω εδώ να λες συνέχεια για θέματα που σε επηρεάζουν. δεν γνωρίζω τι σε έχει συμβεί και ούτε σε αναγκάζω να πεις αν δεν θες. ότι συμβαίνει όμως σε έχει επηρεάσει ψυχολογικά με αποτέλεσμα να μην κοιμάσαι καλά.


Συγγνώμη αλλά επειδή είμαι πολύ ζαλισμένη δεν καταλαβαίνω καλά σήμερα...ε...αυτά τα θέματα που με επηρεάζουν με ενοχλούν και στον ύπνο...αν θέλεις να ρωτήσεις κάτι ρώτα κι αν μπορώ θα απαντήσω...

----------


## Κύκνος

> ολα αυτα τα συπτωματα υποθετω σε κουραζουν
> δεν μπορεις να κοιμηθεις? η δεν θελεις? δεν εχω καταλαβει....


Κυρίως δεν θέλω Kate...αλλά και δεν μπορώ...όχι με την έννοια ότι όταν είμαι κουρασμένη δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος...αποκοιμιέμαι...αλλά κάτι μου λέει να μην κοιμηθώ...οπότε αποφεύγω να το κάνω όσο μπορώ...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κύκνε χρειάζεται να κοιμηθείς, για να εξασφαλίσει το σώμα σου νευρική ενέργεια! Με τόσες λίγες ώρες ύπνου σίγουρα εξαντλείσαι!


Τώρα μου θύμησες κάτι που μου είχε πει μια ψυχολόγος που έβλεπα παλιότερα..."με ανησυχεί αυτό, είναι σημαντικό να ξεκουράζεστε"...

----------


## BloodyKate

> Κυρίως δεν θέλω Kate...αλλά και δεν μπορώ...όχι με την έννοια ότι όταν είμαι κουρασμένη δεν με παίρνει ο ύπνος...αποκοιμιέμαι...αλλά κάτι μου λέει να μην κοιμηθώ...οπότε αποφεύγω να το κάνω όσο μπορώ...


καταλαβα... κανε μια προσπαθεια να κοιμηθεις.. :(

----------


## Tasos75

> Μα επίτηδες το κάνω για να μην κοιμηθώ ή έστω για να αργήσω να κοιμηθώ...ομολογώ όμως ότι δεν το ήξερα ότι όταν δεν ξεκουράζονται οι μύες του προσώπου προκαλείται πόνος...δεν νομίζω να έχω κρυώσει...μάλλον πρέπει να σκεφτώ τι θα κάνω...δεν κοιμάμαι γιατί φοβάμαι να κοιμηθώ...κι όταν κοιμάμαι μερικές φορές βλέπω παράξενα κι άσχημα όνειρα... :( Και δε τα θέλω...


Κυκνάκο μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρες αλλά η έλλειψη ύπνου φέρνει και πονοκεφάλους και ταχυπαλμίες και αύξηση αρτηριακής πίεσης και πόνους στον αυχένα λόγω έντασης και κακή όραση και ημικρανίες και γενικώς γινόμαστε ρετάλια! Πιστεύεις ότι θα γίνει κάτι κακό αν κοιμηθείς; Αν βάλεις ένα πολύ μικρό φωτάκι να σου κρατάει παρέα στο δωμάτιό σου και προσπαθήσεις να διαβάσεις ένα χαλαρό βιβλιαράκι να δεις τί ωραία που κοιμάσαι (να μη σου πω για κανα "βαρύ" βιβλίο γιατί εκεί εμένα με παίρνει ο ύπνος μόλις γυρίσω το εξώφυλλο!). Α! και αν κοιμάσαι με την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή είναι ότι χειρότερο! 
Άντε για ύπνο τώρα και μη φοβάσαι τίποτα!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κυκνάκο μπορεί να λέω και χαζομάρες αλλά η έλλειψη ύπνου φέρνει και πονοκεφάλους και ταχυπαλμίες και αύξηση αρτηριακής πίεσης και πόνους στον αυχένα λόγω έντασης και κακή όραση και ημικρανίες και γενικώς γινόμαστε ρετάλια! *Πιστεύεις ότι θα γίνει κάτι κακό αν κοιμηθείς;* Αν βάλεις ένα πολύ μικρό φωτάκι να σου κρατάει παρέα στο δωμάτιό σου και προσπαθήσεις να διαβάσεις ένα χαλαρό βιβλιαράκι να δεις τί ωραία που κοιμάσαι (να μη σου πω για κανα "βαρύ" βιβλίο γιατί εκεί εμένα με παίρνει ο ύπνος μόλις γυρίσω το εξώφυλλο!). Α! και αν κοιμάσαι με την τηλεόραση ανοιχτή είναι ότι χειρότερο! 
> Άντε για ύπνο τώρα και μη φοβάσαι τίποτα!


Ναι, το πιστεύω...όσον αφορά την τηλεόραση κάθε νύχτα την αφήνω ανοιχτή όπως επίσης και το φως του δωματίου μου, φοβάμαι το σκοτάδι...

----------


## μαρκελα

Κύκνε, δεν μπορώ να σου στείλω πμ.

----------


## Tasos75

> Ναι, το πιστεύω...όσον αφορά την τηλεόραση κάθε νύχτα την αφήνω ανοιχτή όπως επίσης και το φως του δωματίου μου, φοβάμαι το σκοτάδι...


Κάνε μια προσπάθεια να κοιμηθείς έστω και με το ζόρι χωρίς τηλεόραση και έχε αναμμένο ένα μικρό φωτάκι και πιστεύω ότι θα δεις διαφορά.

Εμένα με βοηθάει τώρα που η διάθεσή μου είναι αρκετά καλή πριν κοιμηθώ να σκέφτομαι κάτι καλό που θέλω να μου συμβεί, κάτι σαν να ονειροπολώ. Όταν πιάνει το κόλπο
κοιμάμαι μια χαρά και ξυπνάω με καλή διάθεση και ξεκούραστος.

Κύκνε μου τί φοβάσαι ότι θα σου συμβεί όταν κοιμάσαι;

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κάνε μια προσπάθεια να κοιμηθείς έστω και με το ζόρι χωρίς τηλεόραση και έχε αναμμένο ένα μικρό φωτάκι και πιστεύω ότι θα δεις διαφορά.
> 
> Εμένα με βοηθάει τώρα που η διάθεσή μου είναι αρκετά καλή πριν κοιμηθώ να σκέφτομαι κάτι καλό που θέλω να μου συμβεί, κάτι σαν να ονειροπολώ. Όταν πιάνει το κόλπο
> κοιμάμαι μια χαρά και ξυπνάω με καλή διάθεση και ξεκούραστος.
> 
> Κύκνε μου τί φοβάσαι ότι θα σου συμβεί όταν κοιμάσαι;


Έχω δυο μικρές λάμπες, μια μωβ με πουλάκια και μια άσπρη με λουλούδια κερασιάς οπότε μπορώ να προσπαθήσω να το κάνω αυτό αν δω ότι μου αρκεί το φως τους για να μην τρομάζω αν και ως τώρα είχα πάντα αναμμένο το μεγάλο φως...θα δω...αλλά δεν ξέρω ποια από τις δυο λάμπες να κρατήσω τελικά γιατί αυτή με τα πουλάκια με στεναχωρεί τελικά...μου είχαν προτείνει ένα βιβλίο στο οποίο σε ένα απόσπασμα το πουλάκι συμβόλιζε την ελπίδα ότι τα πράγματα θα καλυτερέψουν αλλά επειδή εγώ δεν νιώθω πια ότι θα καλυτερέψουν σκέφτομαι να την πετάξω αν και μου άρεσε πιο πολύ από την άσπρη... :(
Όσο για το τι φοβάμαι ότι θα μου συμβεί όταν κοιμάμαι 1ον φοβάμαι ότι θα επαναληφθεί ένα γεγονός του παρελθόντος και 2ον τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω εφιάλτες για πράγματα που έχουν συμβεί και τα ξαναβλέπω και τα ξαναζώ και ξυπνάω με χάλια διάθεση...τις προάλλες είδα τη στιγμή που μου ανακοίνωσαν το θάνατο της γιαγιάς μου και το μετά...ίσως αυτό να είναι σημάδι ότι πρέπει να πάω να τη δω...αύριο μάλλον...έχω καιρό να την επισκεφτώ...

----------


## Tasos75

Μην πετάξεις βρε τη λάμπα με τα πουλάκια, κρίμα δεν είναι; Δοκίμασέ την πρώτα ένα βράδυ και βλέπεις μετά τί θα κάνεις.
Πάντως φαίνεται ότι θεωρείς πάρα πολύ αξιόπιστα τα συναισθήματά σου και αυτό σε κάνει να στεναχωριέσαι (άσχετο με το θέμα του ύπνου).

----------


## imagine

Να κουράσεις το σώμα σου αρκετά, πήγαινε για γυμναστική/ ποδήλατο/ τρέξιμο/ οτιδήποτε. Η σωματική κόπωση βοηθάει πολύ- εμένα τουλάχιστον που υποφέρω από αϋπνίες.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Μην πετάξεις βρε τη λάμπα με τα πουλάκια, κρίμα δεν είναι; Δοκίμασέ την πρώτα ένα βράδυ και βλέπεις μετά τί θα κάνεις.
> Πάντως φαίνεται ότι θεωρείς πάρα πολύ αξιόπιστα τα συναισθήματά σου και αυτό σε κάνει να στεναχωριέσαι (άσχετο με το θέμα του ύπνου).


Την έχω δοκιμάσει κι έχει πολύ ωραίο φως, καλύτερο από την άσπρη κι είναι και πιο όμορφο το σχέδιο της...κι εμένα μ΄αρέσει πολύ και την αγαπάω...αλλά ταυτόχρονα με πληγώνει να τη βλέπω επειδή μου θυμίζει την ελπίδα που δεν έχω πια και που κάποτε με έκαναν να πιστέψω πως είχα οπότε εγώ αναθάρρησα αλλά μετά μου την πήρα πίσω κι από τη μια δεν αντέχω να βλέπω τη λάμπα να μου τη θυμίζει γιατί με πληγώνει αλλά από την άλλη δεν θέλω να την πετάξω κιόλας...σκέφτηκα να ζητήσω από κάποιον άλλον να το κάνει αλλά ούτε αυτό το μπορώ...δεν μου πάει η καρδιά... :(
Τί εννοείς μ' αυτή τη φράση; "Πάντως φαίνεται ότι θεωρείς πάρα πολύ αξιόπιστα τα συναισθήματά σου και αυτό σε κάνει να στεναχωριέσαι";

----------


## Tasos75

π.χ. έχω μια σχέση με την Άννα (λέμε τώρα) και η Άννα μετά από έξι μήνες με παρατάει. Το συναίσθημα που θα νιώσω είναι απογοήτευση, θα σκεφτώ ότι δεν αξίζω σαν σύντροφος, δεν θα με αγαπήσει κανένας, θα είμαι μια ζωή μόνος, θα αποτυγχάνω σε κάθε σχέση κλπ κλπ και δυστυχώς όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα δεν λένε να με αφήσουν σε ησυχία γιατί έχω πιστέψει σε αυτά και δεν βλέπω ότι είναι παράλογα γιατί μπορεί η Άννα να με παράτησε γιατί ήμουν εγωιστής, γιατί δεν ταιριάζαμε, γιατί η ίδια ήταν παράλογη, γιατί οι άνθρωποι γενικά χωρίζουν, γιατί σε άλλες σχέσεις που είχα με εκτιμούσαν και με αγαπούσαν και ήμουν εγώ που έφυγα κλπ. Δεν ξέρω αν με κατάλαβες λιγάκι.

----------


## Κύκνος

> π.χ. έχω μια σχέση με την Άννα (λέμε τώρα) και η Άννα μετά από έξι μήνες με παρατάει. Το συναίσθημα που θα νιώσω είναι απογοήτευση, θα σκεφτώ ότι δεν αξίζω σαν σύντροφος, δεν θα με αγαπήσει κανένας, θα είμαι μια ζωή μόνος, θα αποτυγχάνω σε κάθε σχέση κλπ κλπ και δυστυχώς όλες αυτές οι σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα δεν λένε να με αφήσουν σε ησυχία γιατί έχω πιστέψει σε αυτά και δεν βλέπω ότι είναι παράλογα γιατί μπορεί η Άννα να με παράτησε γιατί ήμουν εγωιστής, γιατί δεν ταιριάζαμε, γιατί η ίδια ήταν παράλογη, γιατί οι άνθρωποι γενικά χωρίζουν, γιατί σε άλλες σχέσεις που είχα με εκτιμούσαν και με αγαπούσαν και ήμουν εγώ που έφυγα κλπ. Δεν ξέρω αν με κατάλαβες λιγάκι.


Ναι, κατάλαβα...και μπορώ να πω ότι ταυτίζομαι αρκετά με τη σκέψη σου...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Να κουράσεις το σώμα σου αρκετά, πήγαινε για γυμναστική/ ποδήλατο/ τρέξιμο/ οτιδήποτε. Η σωματική κόπωση βοηθάει πολύ- εμένα τουλάχιστον που υποφέρω από αϋπνίες.


Σ' ευχαριστώ για τη συμβουλή σου αλλά σ' εμένα δυστυχώς δεν πιάνει...είμαι ικανή να λείπω όλη τη μέρα από το σπίτι και να κοιμηθώ ξημερώματα... :(

----------


## Tasos75

Είναι κάτι που κάνω και εγώ στον εαυτό μου κάποιες φορές, δεν είναι ωστόσο άλυτο το πρόβλημά μας

----------


## μαρκελα

ένα άλλο τρικ, για να μην κάνουμε φοβικές σκέψεις είναι να αρχίσουμε να παρατηρούμε τις σκέψεις μας σαν 
να πρόκειται για έν' άλλο άτομο. Μ' αυτόν τον τρόπο ελέγχουμε κι αρχίζουμε κι επιλέγουμε εμείς την σκέψη που θα κάνουμε κάθε φορά κι έτσι
τις σκέψεις που προκαλούν κυρίως φόβο, όσο μπορούμε τις περιορίζουμε. Εξ άλλου ένα σοφό ρητό λέει πως: *" Είμαστε ό,τι σκεπτόμαστε "*

----------


## Αναζητηση

*Μου επιτρέπετε να εισβάλω λιγάκι πιο αναλυτικά και ενημερωτικά ??*

ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΘΛΙΨΗΣ Ή ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗΣ 
Περισσότερα από δύο εκατομμύρια Ελληνες αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα αϋπνίας 


Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν ότι οι άνεργοι ηλικίας 35 ως 55 ετών αντιμετωπίζουν τα μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα διαταραχής ύπνου




Προβλήματα διαταραχής ύπνου αντιμετωπίζουν ολοένα και περισσότεροι νεοέλληνες, που υπολογίζονται σε περισσότερους από δύο εκατομμύρια. Μάλιστα, στην κορυφή της λίστας βρίσκονται οι άνεργοι ηλικίας 35 ως 55 ετών. Η αϋπνία ως φαινόμενο είναι ένα σύμπτωμα της θλίψης, της κατάθλιψης και της δυσθυμίας. Πιο πολύ έχει καταγραφεί από έρευνες που έγιναν ότι έχει αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των ανθρώπων που λόγω της ανεργίας υποφέρουν από αϋπνία, ως ένα προδρομικό σύνδρομο της κατάθλιψης. Έχει επίσης καταγραφεί μεγάλη αφθονία στη χορήγηση φαρμάκων υπναγωγών, που χορηγούνται για να φέρνουν ύπνο, αλλά και ψυχοφαρμάκων, τα οποία επίσης φέρνουν ύπνο. Η αϋπνία επίσης είναι ένα φαινόμενο που παρατηρείται πολύ συχνά όταν έχουμε μεγάλη ένταση, ανησυχία, αγωνία, απόγνωση. Αυτό δείχνει ότι η πανδημία της ελληνικής κατήφειας μας έχει καταβάλλει όλους. Από κει προέρχεται και η αϋπνία. 
Αντίδοτο στις διαταραχές του ύπνου είναι το καλό φαγητό, η ηρεμία, ο καλός φίλος, η καλή παρέα. Αυτό βέβαια ισχύει αν δεν υπάρχει νόσος, αν δεν υποφέρει το άτομο από κάτι ψυχοπαθολογικό». 
Τεχνικές για την αϋπνία
Πριν στραφεί το άτομο που πάσχει από αϋπνία σε φαρμακευτική αγωγή, υπάρχει μια σειρά από διαδικασίες που μπορεί να ακολουθήσει. Πριν τον ύπνο δεν τρώμε βαριά φαγητά ούτε πίνουμε βαριά ποτά, από τις 9 ή τις 10 το βράδυ και μετά σταματάμε να τρώμε και να πίνουμε. Γεγονός είναι ότι και οι διατροφικές διαταραχές, όπως είναι η υπερφαγία ή τα βουλιμικά φαινόμενα, αποτελούν συμπτώματα ανθρώπων που έχουν κάποιο πρόβλημα. Τώρα λόγω της ανεργίας οι άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν σοβαρά προβλήματα, νιώθουν μεγάλη αμηχανία, αγωνία, κι όταν γεμίσουν το στομάχι τους αυτό ενεργεί μετά ως ένα ηρεμιστικό για τον εγκέφαλο. Ηρεμεί μεν ο εγκέφαλος, το σώμα όμως φορτίζεται και επιβαρύνεται με πολλά λίπη, παραπάνω κιλά, κι αυτό δυσκολεύει και τον ύπνο. Επίσης συνιστάται το άτομο να κάνει μια καλή άσκηση πριν κοιμηθεί, πχ περπάτημα για είκοσι με τριάντα λεπτά, ώστε να χαλαρώσει με έναν τρόπο φυσικό. Υπάρχει και μια σειρά από ασκήσεις νευρομυικής χαλάρωσης, οι οποίες διδάσκονται από κάποιον ειδικό. Ένα χλιαρό ντους πριν τον ύπνο επίσης κάνει πάρα πολύ καλό. Αυτά όσον αφορά τη χαλάρωση του σώματος. Όσον αφορά τη χαλάρωση του πνεύματος, το άτομο πρέπει να κάνει μια λίστα με τα προβλήματα της επόμενης μέρας και να τα βάλει σε μία σειρά. Το πιο αγχογόνο το βάζει πρώτο και τα υπόλοιπα ακολουθούν. Και κάνει έναν προγραμματισμό για την επόμενη μέρα και λέει τα πιο δύσκολα προβλήματα θα τα αντιμετωπίσω αύριο, όταν έρθει η ώρα. Τα καταγράφει λοιπόν σε ένα χαρτί κι έτσι το μυαλό του ηρεμεί. Όταν έχουμε μια απειλή για την επόμενη μέρα, πχ χρωστάμε κάποιο ποσό, αυτό ως απειλή προκαλεί άγχος στο μυαλό. Αυτή η κατάσταση προκαλεί στον οργανισμό περισσότερη ενέργεια από όση χρειάζεται και δεν μπορεί το άτομο να κοιμηθεί ή κοιμάται και ξυπνάει στη μέση της νύχτας, χωρίς να μπορεί να ξανακοιμηθεί. Όταν το καταγράψει στο χαρτί, το οργανώσει για την επόμενη μέρα με λεπτομέρειες, το μυαλό ηρεμεί. Αυτή είναι μια τακτική με τη οποία το άτομο δεν νιώθει ότι απειλείται από την επόμενη μέρα, κι έτσι μπορεί να ηρεμεί και να κοιμάται καλύτερα. 
Μακριά από δελτία ειδήσεων!
Oι πάσχοντες δεν πρέπει να βλέπουν πριν κοιμηθούν βίαιες σκηνές από ταινίες θρίλερ και οπωσδήποτε να μη βλέπουν δελτία ειδήσεων! «Γίνεται μεγάλη αναστάτωση στον οργανισμό ειδικά με τις ειδήσεις στην τηλεόραση και το ραδιόφωνο. Αν μάλιστα βρεθούν δυο και τρία άτομα μαζί, συζητάνε συνεχώς για την κρίση και δεν έρχεται ο ύπνος. Κι αν κανείς ξυπνήσει στη μέση της νύχτας, να βάλει βαμβάκι στα αυτιά του και να ξανακοιμηθεί. Να μη σηκωθεί από το κρεβάτι. Να καθίσει εκεί που κάθεται, να φροντίσει να ελαχιστοποιήσει τους θορύβους από το εξωτερικό περιβάλλον με βαμβάκι στα αυτιά και θα ξανακοιμηθεί κάποια στιγμή», τονίζει γνωστός κλινικός ψυχολόγος.

----------


## thomas98

κυκνε δεν μπορω να στειλω μυνημα διεγραψε μερικα

----------


## Κύκνος

Αναζήτηση, επειδή το κείμενο σου είναι λίγο μεγάλο θα το διαβάσω όταν θα έχω χρόνο και καθαρό μυαλό (μη νομίζεις ότι το αγνόησα) αλλά τώρα θα ήθελα να γράψω ότι προφανώς λόγω εξάντλησης από την έλλειψη ύπνου όλο το Σαββατοκύριακο αλλά κυρίως σήμερα που βγήκα έξω για τη δουλειά ζαλίζομαι τρομερά όποτε περπατάω μέχρι κι ότι θα λιποθυμήσω νιώθω...

----------


## Αναζητηση

Ποιά είναι η αιτία που προκαλί τα άσχημα όνειρα που βλέπεις; Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι ότι θα σου συμβεί αν κοιμηθείς;Καλό θα ήταν να κοιμηθίς και να πεις "όνειρο ήταν απλώς", γυρνώντας από το άλλο σου πλευρό...
Εχω περάσει κι εγώ από αυτόν τον εφιάλτη, φίλε Κύκνε!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ποιά είναι η αιτία που προκαλί τα άσχημα όνειρα που βλέπεις; Τι ακριβώς φοβάσαι ότι θα σου συμβεί αν κοιμηθείς;Καλό θα ήταν να κοιμηθίς και να πεις "όνειρο ήταν απλώς", γυρνώντας από το άλλο σου πλευρό...
> Εχω περάσει κι εγώ από αυτόν τον εφιάλτη, φίλε Κύκνε!


Είχα απαντήσει και στον Τάσο που ρώτησε το ίδιο...η απάντηση ήταν: "Όσο για το τι φοβάμαι ότι θα μου συμβεί όταν κοιμάμαι 1ον φοβάμαι ότι θα επαναληφθεί ένα γεγονός του παρελθόντος και 2ον τον τελευταίο καιρό βλέπω εφιάλτες για πράγματα που έχουν συμβεί και τα ξαναβλέπω και τα ξαναζώ και ξυπνάω με χάλια διάθεση...τις προάλλες είδα τη στιγμή που μου ανακοίνωσαν το θάνατο της γιαγιάς μου και το μετά...ίσως αυτό να είναι σημάδι ότι πρέπει να πάω να τη δω...αύριο μάλλον...έχω καιρό να την επισκεφτώ..."

----------


## Αναζητηση

Οσο και να τρέχουμε, να προλάβουμε ή να ξεφύγουμε από τους φόβους μας, αυτοί εξακολουθούν να είναι μέσα μας μέχρι να αντιμετωπίσουμε την αιτία που τους έκανε δυνάστες μας.
Χαλάρασε, κοιμήσου -κι αν δεν κοιμηθείς, μόνο ξάπλωσε και χαλάρωσε. Μη σκέφτεσαι τίποτα.. Η γιαγι΄είναι καλά και σ' αγαπάει... ότι και να συμβεί ή τυχόν συνέβη μεταξύ σας.
Απλώς, χαλάρωσε και σκέψου μια λίμνη με λευκούς, ήρεμους κύκνους... Ομορφη εικόνα, πραγματικά!
<κοίτα την>

----------


## sheldon

Και τι παράπονο έχεις δηλαδή; Ποιος τη χάρη σου... Μακάρι να μπορούσα κι εγώ να κοιμάμαι τόσο λίγες ώρες, για να ζούσα περισσότερο χρόνο από το 24ωρο. Αν από την άλλη κουτουλάς ντουβάρια, καλά κάνεις και αναζητείς λύση.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Οσο και να τρέχουμε, να προλάβουμε ή να ξεφύγουμε από τους φόβους μας, *αυτοί εξακολουθούν να είναι μέσα μας μέχρι να αντιμετωπίσουμε την αιτία που τους έκανε δυνάστες μας.*
> Χαλάρασε, κοιμήσου -κι αν δεν κοιμηθείς, μόνο ξάπλωσε και χαλάρωσε. Μη σκέφτεσαι τίποτα.. Η γιαγιά είναι καλά και σ' αγαπάει... ότι και να συμβεί ή τυχόν συνέβη μεταξύ σας.
> Απλώς, χαλάρωσε και σκέψου μια λίμνη με λευκούς, ήρεμους κύκνους... Ομορφη εικόνα, πραγματικά!
> <κοίτα την>


Κοιμήθηκα σήμερα...και τί κατάλαβα; Μόνο όμορφους κι ήρεμους κύκνους δεν είδα...εφιάλτη είδα...άντε ξανακοιμήσου τώρα, μου χάλασε όλη τη διάθεση...πάντως όντως μου αρέσει η εικόνα που περιγράφεις και μάλιστα μια τέτοια έχω αυτό τον καιρό σαν προφύλαξη οθόνης στον υπολογιστή, αυτήν είδα όταν ξύπνησα... :)
Τώρα όσον αφορά τη γιαγιά μου δεν νομίζω να με αγαπάει πια με τόσες αμαρτίες που έχω κάνει...δυστυχώς... :( Εν ζωή πάντως σίγουρα με αγαπούσε ακόμα κι αν δεν ενέκρινε πάντα τις πράξεις μου και μου λείπει αυτή η άνευ όρων αγάπη... :(
Και σ' αυτό που τόνισα έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, έλα όμως που μερικά πράγματα είναι πιο δυνατά από μας και δεν μπορούμε να τα αντιμετωπίσουμε, αλλιώς δεν θα γινόταν και δυνάστες μας...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και τι παράπονο έχεις δηλαδή; Ποιος τη χάρη σου... Μακάρι να μπορούσα κι εγώ να κοιμάμαι τόσο λίγες ώρες, για να ζούσα περισσότερο χρόνο από το 24ωρο. Αν από την άλλη κουτουλάς ντουβάρια, καλά κάνεις και αναζητείς λύση.


Γιατί εγώ δεν το ζω ευτυχισμένα το 24ωρο κι ο λόγος που δεν κοιμάμαι δεν είναι γιατί περνάω καλά οπότε προτιμώ αυτό αντί τον ύπνο αλλά γιατί η ιδέα του ύπνου με τρομάζει...αν εσένα σου αρέσει αυτό όμως, το να κοιμάσαι λίγο, ευχαρίστως να αλλάξουμε...
Και φυσικά κουτουλάω ντουβάρια που λέει ο λόγος...αλλά μάλλον όχι με αρκετή δύναμη...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Και τι παράπονο έχεις δηλαδή; Ποιος τη χάρη σου... Μακάρι να μπορούσα κι εγώ να κοιμάμαι τόσο λίγες ώρες, για να ζούσα περισσότερο χρόνο από το 24ωρο. Αν από την άλλη κουτουλάς ντουβάρια, καλά κάνεις και αναζητείς λύση.


Επίσης, έχω παράπονο ότι έχει γεμίσει το γραμματοκιβώτιο σου :P

----------

